# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  Kaspersky 2014 14.0.0.3066 Anti-Virus and Internet Security كاسبر سكى 2014 بالشرح

## mohamed73

كاسبرسكاي 2014 افضل واقوى برامج الحماية على الاطلاق فهو قادر على مراقبة  جهازك اثناء تصفحك للانترنت وصد جميع الهجمات المحتملة التي يتعرض لها  المستخدم العادي من خلال الفايروسات او الهاكر بعد استخدامك للكاسبر سكاي  ستجد ان تصفح الانترنت والملفات اصبح اكثر امانا من قبل
 برنامج كاسبرسكاي ٢٠١٤ يقدم حماية حديدية لجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك، فهو  يعمل بخفاء لحماية جهازك ، فعمله لا يقتصر على البحث عن الفيروسات وإزالتها  عند الحاجة، بل أكثر من ذلك بكثير، يقوم هذا البرنامج بحماية البريد  الإلكتروني الخاص بك وفحص الرسائل الواردة كما يقوم بفحص برامج الماسنجر  وفحص اتصال الإنترنت والبيانات المرسلة والمستقبلة بغض النظر عن المتصفح  الذي تستخدمه.  
Kaspersky program is essential to Casper anti-virus protection,  performance, peace of mind with the advent of a new malicious program  125000 daily - protection against viruses has become a necessity. And  not a luxury. PC needs to effective protection against viruses ... You  deserve an easy-to-use solution for anti-virus software.
 Program Kaspersky 2014 offers protection iron to your computer, it  works invisibly to protect your computer, his work is not limited to  search for viruses and remove them when needed, but so much more, this  program is protected by your e-mail and checking incoming messages as  Scans programs Messenger and check your Internet connection and sending  and receiving data, regardless of which browser you are using.
.           
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## أكرم العزاني

بارك الله فيك

----------

